# Debate: Clearomiser Vs Cartomiser



## Simon Kruger (4/7/14)

Good morning fellow vapors,

Following the threads on this forum, I see a predisposition towards clearomisers over cartomisers. Can someone tell me why?

Personally I have both devices and while my Kanger tanks are awesome in their own way, they cannot compare to the amount of flavour I glean from a cartomiser. I personally use a 6ml Tank with Smoktek single coil cartomisers, the ones with slots rather than pin holes. I am not a RBA type person and do not forsee to become one in the near future as I do not see the need for it.

I have seen the argument that cartomisers are first gen, yet they still work and work well. Now locally there are only one or two vendors selling cartomisers (Vapemob, Sky Blue and eciggies come to mind) so I tend to purchase overseas in qty to last me a few months. Too give you an idea it costs me around $1.20 per carto.

They tend to last quite long depending on juice and you can clean them at least 3 times before they give up the ghost, so one carto on the right juice normally last me 2 to 3 weeks. As for the carto tanks you have a few choices, you can build your own with a syringe for a few bucks or purchase from really cheap to really elaborate units for a few Dollars.

Your thoughts on this please, I need some reading material for this cold Cape Town morning


----------



## Silverbear (4/7/14)

This is a interesting discussion, I will be following this closely. I myself am a clearo user mostly and my wife a carto user, but not in a tank as a dripper, still experimenting and understanding carto at this time.


----------



## TylerD (4/7/14)

I must admit, I know nothing of no carto. Would like to know more.


----------



## shabbar (4/7/14)

i personally had a bad experiance with the carto , they tasted kak imo , i think its the filler material thats used in it . i like my clearos but prefer my rbas , better flavour and bigger clouds and just an overall very satisfying vape for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (4/7/14)

I will jump in here with some thoughts, since I used mostly cartomisers in my 1st year of vaping.

Used many of the Boge LR (low resistance) and Smoktech (dual coils) as stand alones (i.e not in a carto tank). Boges were imported from the US of A, and the Smoktech one's from Eciggies.

Thoughts:
- Carto's gave me good flavour (somewhat better than clearo's IMO)
- Good "punchy" hit (LR at 1.5ohms if remember correct)
- Vapour was good
- Very warm/hot vape (specially the dual coil ones)
- Didnt take a lot of juice (0.9ml or 1.2ml), refilled every 2 or 3 hours
- 50% of the time it leaked like a mother....
- Each could last about 2 or 3 weeks if clearer juices
- If dry hits and filler material burned a little, burnt taste would stay indefinitely
- Tricky to fill, syringe and needle or needle bottle optimal, had to let stand for 30min to soak properly

As we know clearo's can take more juice, often less tricky to fill, can still leak but would give you a more "consistant" vape a lot of the time. Like I say I havent used carto's in a carto tank, so that will reduce dry hits, filling time, probably leaking also.

Conclusion: when cartomisers worked well, they gave a good vape! When they were being finicky, they caused a LOT of 4 letter words!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Simon Kruger (4/7/14)

Filling the carto correctly is the key otherwise it just does not work. My personal usage of it is strictly at home only, I use my Kanger's for traveling around and at work and I use my carto tanks on a USB pass through connected to my PC at home.

To me it is like having a pack of ciggies for the day, but at home smoking a nice pipe or cigar with a good whiskey or brandy, although these days I find I rarely drink anymore.


----------



## Andre (4/7/14)

When Reos first came on the market that was what everybody used. Cartomizers and "old style" atomizers. He still sell them on his site btw - www.reosmods.com. But the vast majority of those users have moved to the bottom fed RBAs. I never had the pleasure of trying cartomizers.


----------

